# go by metro



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
The following examples with the means of transport ending in -*o*, usually follow the same pattern: 
_letadlo - jet letadlem_
_ auto - jet autem_
 Would it be used with "_metro_" as well? "_Jet metr*e*m or metr*o*m_"?


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: jedeme metrem
Slovak: ideme metrom


----------



## winpoj

LETĚT letadlem


----------



## Encolpius

winpoj said:


> LETĚT letadlem




Isn't "jedu letadlem" used even in colloquial Czech?


----------



## Drako

"jedu letadlem" - Personally, I've never heard this before. Well, if you are a pilot, you can "jet letadlem" on the runway before the plane takes off.


----------



## kelt

Encolpius said:


> Isn't "jedu letadlem" used even in colloquial Czech?



I don't think so, even though I gave it thought the moment I saw it in the post above. 
We say:

_jedu lodí / jedu na lodi_

Which is equally strange. Though, the reason may be that _pluji lodí / plavím se na lodi_ sounds just strange to my ears. But there is nothing wrong in _letím letadlem_.


----------

